# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Επιλογή κλουβιού

## XristosAngie Koki

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Ειμαι στο ψαξιμο-ερευνα αγορας και φυσικα συλλογη πληροφοριων απο το υπεροχο φορουμ σας,για την αγορα 1(προς το παρον) μπατζι. Εχω βρει ενα κλουβί με διαστάσεις 47.5χ47.5χ86cm ύψος με ανοιχτή οροφή κοντα στα 50 ευρω. Ειναι καλο για ενα ζευγαρι μπατζι; Απλα πιστευω οτι ειναι οικονομικο σε σχεση και με το μεγεθος του αρα μηπως ειναι με τοξικα υλικα φτιαγμενο; Πως μπορω να το γνωριζω αυτο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Χρήστο.

Χαίρομαι που ενημερώνεσαι πριν την αγορά του κατοικίδιου σου και αυτό είναι θετικό. Το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί είναι αρκετά καλό για δύο παπαγαλάκια Budgie. Ποιες είναι όμως οι διαστάσεις ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα; Αν είναι πολύ μεγάλες θα έχεις προβλήματα οπότε μην το προτιμήσεις. Το κλουβί που αναφέρεις είναι αυτό;



Αν είναι αυτό σίγουρα έχει αρκετά μεγάλη διάκενο.

Ωστόσο, μπορείς να βρεις πολύ πιο οικονομικές λύσεις για να φιλοξενήσεις το πρώτο σου παπαγαλάκι και στο μέλλον και τα δύο παπαγαλάκια σου, ακόμη και την οικογένεια τους. Αν δεν υπάρχει θέμα χώρου, μπορείς να αγοράσεις μία 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα με διαστάσεις 76x46x45.5 εκατοστά από 25 έως και 30 ευρώ αναλόγως από ποιο μαγαζί θα την προμηθευτείς ή αν κάνεις online παραγγελία. Το κλουβί είναι αυτό:



Υπάρχουν βέβαια πολλές επιλογές κατάλληλων κλουβιών στο εμπόριο αρκεί να πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις που απαιτούνται σε διάφορες τιμές. Το παραπάνω κλουβί όμως νομίζω πως είναι μία πολύ καλή επιλογή και όλοι όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν το προτείνουν. 

Τα περισσότερα μικρά κλουβιά που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο νομίζω πως είναι κινέζικα. Για να βρεις ένα κλουβί με άριστη ποιότητα και υλικά πρέπει να ψάξεις για διακεκριμένες μάρκες που βέβαια αλλάζουν κατά πολύ και οι τιμές τους. Όμως, ποτέ δεν έχει αναφερθεί δηλητηρίαση ή οτιδήποτε στο φόρουμ από άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν ζευγαρώστρες.

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ για την γρήγορη απάντηση. Ναι όντως αυτο το κλουβί έλεγα. Το κλουβι που μου πρότεινες μου αρόσει πολυ και ειναι και οικονομικό!! Απλά διάβασα οτι χρειάζεται τα κλουβιά για τα παπαγαλάκια να εχουν ύψος. Για αυτό ειχα διαλεξει αυτο. Το διαχωριστικο στη μεση μπορει να ανοιξει και να καθονται και μαζι; Και επισης τι εννοει με την εξωτερικη φωλια;

----------


## Efthimis98

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι παπαγάλοι θέλουν και το ύψος για να σκαρφαλώνουν. Ωστόσο προτιμότερο είναι έχουν μήκος ώστε να πετούν και να γυμνάζουν όσο περισσότερο γίνεται τα φτερά τους, το μυικό γενικότερα σύστημά τους. Το έμφυτο χαρακτηριστικό τους για σκαρφάλωμα μπορείς να το ικανοποιήσεις μέσω διάφορων παιχνιδιών όπως σκάλες, ξύλινα κομματάκια ενωμένα και άλλα τέτοια που θα βρεις στα πετ σοπ ή θα φτιάξεις μόνος σου αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου.

Ναι το διαχωριστικό στη μέση βγαίνει και γίνεται ενιαίο κλουβί. Έτσι θα το έχεις ή μέχρι να γνωριστούν τα δύο πουλάκια με το χώρισμα μέχρι να συνηθίσουν το ένα το άλλο.

Η εξωτερική φωλιά είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν οι παπαγάλοι -υπάρχουν και για καναρίνια εξωτερικές φωλιές-, η ξύλινη σαν κουτί. Θα δεις πως είναι και πως μοιάζει αν διαβάσεις τα άρθρα αυτά σχετικά με τα Budgie:

Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus undulatus)
H διατροφή των παπαγάλων Budgie
Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής για τα παπαγαλάκια Budgie
Μεταλλάξεις των παπαγάλων Budgie
Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω παπαγάλο. Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω;

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

Όντως το μήκος,χώρις το διαχωριστικό το οποίο υποθέτω θα υπάρχει για λιγο καιρό, ειναι αρκετό. Πραγματικα μου έλυσες τα χέρια με το κλουβί γιατί είχα προβληματιστεί αρκετά. Και αφού έιναι δοκιμασμένο και απο τόσα άτομα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα νομίζω θα καταλήξω σε αυτό. Και τα 20 ευρω που γλιτώνω απο το κλουβι που ειχα δει εξαρχης,μπορει να παει αργοτερα σε δεύτερο μπατζακι. Συνεχίζω την μελέτη.

----------


## mitsman

Το δευτερο κλουβι που σου προτείνει ο Ευθυμης ειναι φοβερο! ειναι για εμένα η καλύτερη δυνατη επιλογη!!!!
το πρώτο που ήθελες να πάρεις ειναι ακατάλληλο γιατι έχει πολυ μεγάλο κενό στα κάγκελα!

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

> Το δευτερο κλουβι που σου προτείνει ο Ευθυμης ειναι φοβερο! ειναι για εμένα η καλύτερη δυνατη επιλογη!!!!
> το πρώτο που ήθελες να πάρεις ειναι ακατάλληλο γιατι έχει πολυ μεγάλο κενό στα κάγκελα!


Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!Αυτο κανει και για μπατζι και για lovebirds σωστα;

----------


## mitsman

Βεβαιως κάνει και για τα δύο είδη! εγω έχω τα ζευγαρια μου τα κοκατιλ μεσα σε αυτα και ειναι και υπερανετα!

----------


## XristosAngie Koki

> Βεβαιως κάνει και για τα δύο είδη! εγω έχω τα ζευγαρια μου τα κοκατιλ μεσα σε αυτα και ειναι και υπερανετα!


Ωραια! Αυριο θα το παραγγειλω!

----------

